# 33rd Nat'l All Martial Arts Championship - w00t!



## JT_the_Ninja (May 5, 2007)

Hey, just got back from the 33rd annual National All Martial Arts Chmpionship, sponsored by C.S. Kim, held in Pittsburgh. I competed in forms and breaking. I got nothing in forms (very tough competition, and I lost my focus halfway through jinte), but...







...I got 2nd place in breaking. 

My break: 
(1) Downward elbow strike through three boards (held angled at about chest height)
(2) Step, then jump 360-degree round kick through one board (held very gingerly by my gracious holders)
(3) Flying side kick over three people crouched down, through two boards.

All three stations happened perfectly, or as near to perfect as I could hope to get. I'd never done anything through three boards before, but I was unsure of my chances for success doing a downward punch through two boards, so I used an extra board and changed it to something I can do better. The jump round kick is something I practice before class all the time, but I was breaking with my instep, so I only used one board. The extra step was because I had to space them so that the judges could see all three stations. The flying side kick over 3 people is one of my standbys; I can do that one almost without thinking, I've done it so many times. 

Actually, I pretty much did the whole sequence without thinking. I asked God for strength three seconds before slamming the elbow strike, and everything came out without any hesitation or tripping. It was amazing; I felt like I was in a trance the whole time, the rush was so great. 

The guy who took 1st? He broke with a flip kick a few feet above his head (he was about my height or shorter) for one of his stations, though he stumbled as he landed it. I think I lost by about .2 or .3 points, but it was enough. I was amazed that I placed at all, since the competition was nuts. I was in the 18-39 age group, all men, black belt and above. Some of these guys were going through two or three stations with three boards in each (though many needed a second try). It was crazy stuff. 

On that note, was anyone here there? Just out of curiosity.

Anyway, just wanted to mention that, especially for those not familiar with the annual tournaments in Pittsburgh. We draw from all over the place; this year we even had competitors from Mexico. The competition is always fierce, especially for me, but it's great stuff. Maybe I'll see some of you there next year?


----------



## MBuzzy (May 5, 2007)

Congrats!  Awesome job!


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 6, 2007)

Very Nice Job Indeed...


----------

